# Anybody been to Hunters Club in Del Rio?



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

I just got invited to go hunting between Rocksprings and Del Rio after Christmas. Everyone is going across the border from Del Rio after the first days hunt to a bar called the Hunters Club. Has anybody been there? Is it safe? I am concearned that it is in Mexico but I have been told that it is safe and that they cater to hunters from Texas. My buddy told me that they have been going there for years and always have a great time.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Be sure your life insurance policy is up to date. You may want to post this on the hunting board, may be a few more guys wit experience over there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seriously? Acuna with all that's going on there?

Good luck.

TH


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Long time ago I saw a drunk hunter there who became part of the floor show. They sure made a fool out of him.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

bayrunner said:


> I just got invited to go hunting between Rocksprings and Del Rio after Christmas. Everyone is going across the border from Del Rio after the first days hunt to a bar called the Hunters Club. Has anybody been there? Is it safe? I am concearned that it is in Mexico but I have been told that it is safe and that they cater to hunters from Texas. My buddy told me that they have been going there for years and always have a great time.


You're joking right? :rotfl: Hopefully, you don't bring anything back..some of that stuff just doesn't wash off. Also, many are under age and some are not what they seem.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

I went to the hill in 1987. I was 22 and *buck wild*. I would not go within 50 miles of the boarder now.


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

No Mas, used to be fun!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

You really wanna spread your hunting buddys bizzness on the WWW? That's about like the Vegas saying.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

The sleepy little town of Acuna has been taken over by the Z's. They are offering business protection with a phrase, "Plata o Plomo", which means (pay with) Silver or (get) Lead.

Good luck.
And, by the way, let me know if you go, I'll watch your rifles in Del Rio. lol


----------



## kray59 (May 31, 2010)

don't know of one called hunter's club but went down there in 08 to a place called the hunter's ranch.had a great time.we had never been so we stopped at one of the taxi places near the border,there were 2 i think,and talked to the young man running the place.you are correct it was set up for the hunters from texas.leave your vehicle at the taxi place they take you to the ranch.enjoy yourself to whatever level you are comfotrable with and there are taxies there to bring you back to your vehicle.don't know about now but then was very entertaining for the money.had a great time.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

DOOD...don't go now,if you go you may never comey back Senor! Those days are over,and whomever is still going over there are rolling the dice with the Cartels man. Acuna used to be our 2nd home back in the day, but no mas! Its like driveing up to a refugee camp, the jail is in the very front, and you have to go up a long gravel incline road for a half mile that leads to nowhere. Just remember, once you jump in that taxi cab,they own you if they want you! I don't think Obama is going to come get your butt out if they keep you for denero. Skip out and let the other fellas head out, you'll feal a whole hell of alot better in the morning anyhow!


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. Now I know a lot more about this club and am not going to go. I didn't want to be the "new guy" that was left out but this isn't the type of place that I want to attend. Especially with all the risks involved.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Good choice my friend.....:idea: Gone are the days when a good ol Texas boy goes to Mexican border town to chase senuritas, and raise hell. When we were raisin cane there in the early to mid 90's, we knew the federales by first name. They took care of us idiots, LOL, because they knew where there money was coming from. That's not where there denero is coming from now. Mexican Mafia has always controlled that whole situation, but now they have other interest, one of them being your head in a garbage sack if they can't get paid.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Good choice my friend.....:idea: Gone are the days when a good ol Texas boy goes to Mexican border town to chase senuritas, and raise hell. When we were raisin cane there in the early to mid 90's, we knew the federales by first name. They took care of us idiots, LOL, because they knew where there money was coming from. That's not where there denero is coming from now. Mexican Mafia has always controlled that whole situation, but now they have other interest, one of them being your head in a garbage sack if they can't get paid.


Yep. Had many a good nights down there in the past and always felt like royalty...even the cops were good to us. No mas. The flow of money has definitely changed and for the worst.

Hope it changes back in my lifetime. Some of my favorite memories are hunting and partying in Mexico.


----------



## Hangdog (4 mo ago)

This is all nonsense.Very dated information. The ONLY thing that has changed since 2010 is you need a passport now to get back. There are manned checkpoints (replete with 50 caliber mounted machine guns in jeeps) to get in and out of Del Rio. 
There are no cartels running wild in the streets. Just don't get drunk and try to buy drugs or solicit girls in the street. THAT behavior will get you a big fined. The club is open for a reason, behave and youll be fine. I go every month. Girls are beautiful and sweet.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Hangdog said:


> This is all nonsense.Very dated information. The ONLY thing that has changed since 2010 is you need a passport now to get back. There are manned checkpoints (replete with 50 caliber mounted machine guns in jeeps) to get in and out of Del Rio.
> There are no cartels running wild in the streets. Just don't get drunk and try to buy drugs or solicit girls in the street. THAT behavior will get you a big fined. The club is open for a reason, behave and youll be fine. I go every month. Girls are beautiful and sweet.


Said the spider to the fly...

Interesting first post.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nonsense is Hangdown trolling a 12 yo post.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

So did bayrunner or his friends go? How did it work out?


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

It’s called Hunters Haven fyi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

